# Mini Hand Tapper



## walnotr (Jul 9, 2010)

I needed a break from screwing up parts for the Whittle engine I'm trying to build so I decided to make a hand tapping stand to help out with the build. I didn't take any pictures while making it as it is pretty straight forward machining. It was made from materials I had on hand so it was almost FREE! ;D If there is interest, I will post the drawings in the download section.

Steve C.


----------



## tel (Jul 9, 2010)

Nice one Steve - love the handle!


----------



## ksouers (Jul 9, 2010)

Great job, Steve.
Simple and effective, the best kind!


----------



## lee9966 (Jul 9, 2010)

That looks like a fun project when everything else is on hold. 4 setscrews to hold the tap?


----------



## walnotr (Jul 9, 2010)

tel  said:
			
		

> Nice one Steve - love the handle!



Thanks, but most Taig mill owners will recognize it as one of the axis hand cranks. :big: Like I said, made from materials on hand!


----------



## walnotr (Jul 9, 2010)

LeeScrounger  said:
			
		

> 4 setscrews to hold the tap?



Yup, they snug up against the flats on the tap.

Steve C.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jul 9, 2010)

what do you mean IF there is interest . We love it and you know we love plans for anything we can machine . finding time to make stuff is often the hard part. Atta Boy Steve.
Tin


----------



## walnotr (Jul 9, 2010)

Tin Falcon  said:
			
		

> what do you mean IF there is interest . We love it and you know we love plans for anything we can machine . finding time to make stuff is often the hard part. Atta Boy Steve.
> Tin



OK, done. It's in the downloads section. Feel free to make suggestions for improvements

Steve C.


----------



## tgss2000 (Jul 9, 2010)

Thanks for the plans Steve. I've been thinking I'd like something like this for a while and your design looks ideal.


----------



## lathe nut (Jul 9, 2010)

Thanks, that is a great project that will keep the taps straight, thanks again, Lathe Nut


----------



## bearcar1 (Jul 9, 2010)

Oh now, I have GOT TO have me one of these! A stout looking tool and practical as well. I had notions of converting an old drill stand I was given (the kind that you clamped a power drill in to make it a vertical DP) but I do like this arrangement better. 

BC1
Jim


----------



## larry1 (Jul 9, 2010)

Steve, that is my next project. Been thinking about one of these, really like your design. Larry1


----------



## Deanofid (Jul 10, 2010)

It looks really good, Steve. What a nice, clean job you've done.
Thanks for putting up the prints. Last time I saw one of your projects, I ended up
with a nice boring head.  ;D Here we go again!

Dean

...and I thought that handle looked familiar!


----------



## walnotr (Jul 10, 2010)

Deanofid  said:
			
		

> ...and I thought that handle looked familiar!




Thanks Dean, You among us are probably the most familiar with those handles. I am amazed at how much cranking you do with yours. :bow:

Steve C.


----------



## Blogwitch (Jul 10, 2010)

If I could just suggest a slight modification.

Put a knurled collar under the main handle. You can see it in this picture of mine.






That will allow you to have much more fingertip 'feel' when doing tiny threading. 

Tapping 2-56 or 2mm, or a lot smaller, holds no fears with one of these tapping stands.


Bogs


----------



## walnotr (Jul 10, 2010)

Bogstandard  said:
			
		

> If I could just suggest a slight modification.
> 
> Put a knurled collar under the main handle.



Excellent idea. I have been using it by "choking up" on the handle. You have me thinking of a collar down closer to the tap end. Thanks for the suggestion.

Steve C.


----------



## don-tucker (Jul 10, 2010)

A great little tool Steve,I think I will mount a small Eclipse t-type tap wrench in the end without the bar when I make mine.
Don


----------



## tel (Jul 11, 2010)

walnotr  said:
			
		

> Thanks, but most Taig mill owners will recognize it as one of the axis hand cranks. :big: Like I said, made from materials on hand!



 ;D And here was me thinking you'd set to and carved it! Here's one 'in progress' I did not so very long ago.


----------



## Blogwitch (Jul 11, 2010)

About half way down, it's not even worth firing the lathe up for.

http://www.arceurotrade.co.uk/Catalogue/Machine-Spares/Machine-Handles

Except maybe to get a bit of practice.


Bogs


----------



## tel (Jul 11, 2010)

Thanks Boggy - I've bookmarked that for ... erm ... _next time_!


----------



## Blogwitch (Jul 11, 2010)

Here is a handy little bit to make for your tapping stand. These are a couple of pics taken from my 'Paddleducks' engine build book.

The first pic shows the item itself, made to match the height of your vice. You can make it with as many sides as you like, as long as the rods are all square to the base. Mine has 3, 4, 5 & 6mm silver steel rods in it.

Make it like a barbell, and you could easily get a dozen different sized pins in it.

The second pic shows how it is used. If you have a part that requires a tapped hole to be exactly square to a bore, just pop the bore onto the right sized pin on the jig, and it will hold it exactly square while you tighten up the vice.

I use it mainly when tapping big ends on steam engines, to make sure everything lines up perfectly and doesn't bind.



Bogs


----------



## tel (Jul 11, 2010)

What a top-notch idea, one I gotta stea..., copy!


----------



## Ned Ludd (Jul 11, 2010)

If I might add a suggestion, as you have to tap the holes in the angled head joint, why not make a table to fit the stand. This table would need its "true" face to be on the bottom, then you can hold the case up to it and tap through, thus keeping things square. The table could be attached to the column, a la drill stand, or it could be one that just sits on the base provided you made it high enough for the case to fit under.
Hope this makes some sense, 'coz I wrote it and I am having difficulties.(blame the hot weather)
Ned


----------



## walnotr (Jul 11, 2010)

Bogstandard  said:
			
		

> Here is a handy little bit to make for your tapping stand.
> 
> Bogs



The best thing about this forum is how one topic can inspire so many different ideas. It's kinda like sitting in a brainstorming group. I will file this idea away in the gray matter for a future need. (hopefully it won't get lost in there!)

Steve C.


 :bow: to all of you!


----------



## Deanofid (Jul 11, 2010)

Bogstandard  said:
			
		

> About half way down, it's not even worth firing the lathe up for.
> http://www.arceurotrade.co.uk/Catalogue/Machine-Spares/Machine-Handles
> Bogs



And here is a link for the guys in the USA. Look at the parts list for the milling machine, PN 200-30:
http://www.cartertools.com/parts.html
A measly $6.25 for the handle Steve shows in the prints. Get a few of them. They'll always 
come in handy for the odd project.

I have a file I keep in my misc. machining section on my computer. It's named simply
"Make These Things", and in it I keep small pics of things to remind me of some shop
accessories I want. Yesterday, when downloading Steve's prints, I noticed I had a pic
of one there already. 
It was John's, naturally. This place is so full of good stuff, and good people! 
Thanks all!

Dean


----------



## toolsrul (Jul 16, 2010)

Use these if part won't sit flat on table from #0 to #6 & M1.6 to M3.5.


----------

